# Driver-passenger seat swap



## Pumpkinman (Jan 2, 2006)

Ok...Im a bit chunky and the drivers seat in my Frontier is showing signs of stress. I'd love to swap the passenger seat (never sat in) for my 110,000 mile squishy one on the drivers side....is this easy? Can it be done? Any comments? Thanks....


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

the backrest adjuster is only on the one side, not both (left side for driver and right side for passanger), so it may be a bit of a pain trying to adjust your seat, but I'd be willing to bet that the bolt patterns are the same.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> the backrest adjuster is only on the one side, not both (left side for driver and right side for passanger), so it may be a bit of a pain trying to adjust your seat, but I'd be willing to bet that the bolt patterns are the same.


I dont know about in your B15 or in his Frontier but in my B14 the seats sort of tilt to one side (im assuming to help in corners). Switching that would make them lean the other way.

Also I dont know if it would fit since the plastic shroud around the lever to lean the seat back may be too close to the center console. Like you said, even if it does work, it would probably be a pain in the ass to adjust the seat.

If you are willing you take apart the seats you could always just switch the foam inserts.


----------

